# plow on 90 chevy 1/2 ton?



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

Just wondering if it would be wise to put a plow on a 90 chevy 1/2 ton ext. cab shortbox. I already have plows on a 79 1/2 ton shortbox and a 75 Blazer, the old cable controlled westerns. I have an extra mount and plow for 73 to 87 body style with a 7 1/2 ft. blade and was wondering if it could be adapted to the 90 with favorable results. Any help would be appreciated. Jason


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Jason - welcome to our "home"!

Although the newer trucks, model-for-model (1/2 ton from '70's vs 1/2 ton from '90's) in my opinion aren't as "heavy-duty" as their older counterparts, I don't think the truck you describe will have any problem handling a plow.

As far as the mount goes, the frames are different between the two generations of trucks, so making the older mount fit the '90 will involve surgery. I'm a welder/fabricator by trade so I figure ANYTHING can be built/adapted etc, it's just a matter of how much time and $$$ you want to spend. 

However, I'd suggest that rather than get into all that, you check out the availability of a mount kit for your '90. The plow you have now (I'm assuming it's Western also, so see your Western dealer/distributor regarding the mount kit if that's the case) will probably pin right onto the '90 mount kit. In the worst case, the mounting tabs on the plow A-frame may have to be changed to suit. That's still a lot easier than hacking the mount apart & re-constructing.

And, you'll still have a spare mount for your '70's trucks, just in case!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I think the truck will be OK,the front end will drop a lot,but the components are beefy enough at least.As for the mount,your probably better off buying one,or selling your plow and buying a used obe for the new truck.The 88-96 4x4 excab GM trucks do not turn around good at all,huge turning circle,so keep that truck out of small lots,and driveways,it'll drive you nuts in them.


----------

